# on-line bill paying



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone using online bill paying thru thier banks?Is it easy to set up and navigate? Do you feel it is secure?I keep thinking about it as I write out checks but I am concerned about the security.Any input or thoughts?:smoking:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have done the online thing for several accounts in the past including phone, electric, house, etc. I have had no problems and I think it is pretty well secure. I say go for it. Can't go around being paranoid about everything.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Agree with sin...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Online bill paying is the way to go. It is secure!
Writing checks and sending them in the mail is one of the worst things you can do. In Colorado we have a lot of mail thefts to get people's checks. The ink is removed and they write the check out to themselves to pay for their meth habbit...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Haunti has a great point...also, never put bills or any other mail containing checks in your mailbox and put the little flag up. It is literally a "red flag" for the meth-heads who cruise around neighbourhoods stealing bill payments that people put in their mailboxes for pickup. What they do to the checks is called "check washing". 

Anyway, in answer to your question, you will love the convenience of online bill-pay through your bank. I love it and the only two checks I write a month are for my water bill (municipal) and my utilities (due to the fact that the entities receiving my payments are in the technological dark ages). The only reason I do that is because the town I live in is very small and I feel better taking my payment by personally and getting a receipt. Writing the check is kind of a hassle, but I figure it's a trade-off for added peace of mind.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have never had a problem with it. Sometimes it's hard to set up, but it's worth the effort in time saved further down the line.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i just started should have done it a long time ago


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

It's fantastic. Especially the payments you just put on "auto", for the same amount each month.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

My bank's "bill pay" just cuts a check for me and sends it via snail mail to the recipient. Not sure how helpful this is other than it saves me 40 cents postage each. But I'm sure the bank'll start charging for that eventually...But, eventually, things will all be done electronically so might as well jump on board...saves trees right?!


----------

